# iOS app updated to support M3



## seanatki (May 2, 2017)

FYI, this got pushed out today.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

seanatki said:


> FYI, this got pushed out today.


Nice!!!

My app store wasn't updating for some reason (iOS 11....) but just refreshed and it was there!


----------



## seanatki (May 2, 2017)

It still doesn't let me log in, but good to know that I _could _log in if I actually had my M3.


----------



## FunkyJunk (Jul 11, 2016)

I wonder what current employee Model 3 owners have been doing up until today? Only using the keycard?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

seanatki said:


> It still doesn't let me log in, but good to know that I _could _log in if I actually had my M3.


This is why I randomly log in with my dad's credentials and honk the horn on his S 



FunkyJunk said:


> I wonder what current employee Model 3 owners have been doing up until today? Only using the keycard?


That was my first thought and assumption as well.


----------



## seanatki (May 2, 2017)

FunkyJunk said:


> I wonder what current employee Model 3 owners have been doing up until today? Only using the keycard?


Maybe, but it's possible to side load apps on iOS without the App Store. I would guess they just sent a link to owners that installed a version of the Tesla app that supports M3.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

seanatki said:


> Maybe, but it's possible to side load apps on iOS without the App Store. I would guess they just sent a link to owners that installed a version of the Tesla app that supports M3.


When you see cars being sold to family of employees I think it starts to move beyond the potential of side loading apps.

Then again I could be wrong. You could call these first cars the beta cars and thus the side loaded app would be part of the beta test as well.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

FunkyJunk said:


> I wonder what current employee Model 3 owners have been doing up until today? Only using the keycard?


It's very easy to manage and distribute beta apps in the apple app store, no doubt employees have been testing the functionality for a while (along with all the beta software in the car) and will continue to test future versions of the app with capabilities the rest of us don't see


----------



## Juergen (Jan 22, 2017)

Have someone tested the “Remote S for Tesla” app with the Model 3? The Apple Watch is maybe a good replacement for the KeyFob.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Juergen said:


> Have someone tested the "Remote S for Tesla" app with the Model 3? The Apple Watch is maybe a good replacement for the KeyFob.


I haven't tested it with my dad's car. My Apple Watch sits on my nightstand and I only use it as an iPod when I run. I really don't like it as an everyday device, but if it does something awesome with my car I'm game to try it. That said what could be easier than doing nothing and simply have my phone in my pocket?


----------



## Brett (Aug 1, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> That said what could be easier than doing nothing and simply have my phone in my pocket?


This.


----------



## Juergen (Jan 22, 2017)

Is there any new information about if the Apple Watch App works with Model 3?


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Juergen said:


> Is there any new information about if the Apple Watch App works with Model 3?


It won't work because the Model 3 keycard is RFID, not NFC (which is what the watch has). Unless Tesla opens the Bluetooth API to something other than a phone then you'll just have to have your phone on you to control the car


----------



## Juergen (Jan 22, 2017)

If I understood the description of Remote S correctly, the app uses the same interface as the Tesla app. It uses wireless lan or mobile data. You can control your Tesla from anywhere.



> The app currently works for the Model S & X, and would very likely support the Model 3 as well when it comes out. An Android version of the app isn't available yet, but there is one in the works.


 from regoapps self


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

but the native Tesla app does not have Apple Watch functionality


----------



## Juergen (Jan 22, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> but the native Tesla app does not have Apple Watch functionality


That's why regoapps developed this program and it works with the S's and the X's, as you know.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Juergen said:


> That's why regoapps developed this program and it works with the S's and the X's, as you know.


True but they may have changed some stuff with Model 3. Let's see when the car gets into the wild and devs have a chance to play with it


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

some people are not comfortable giving their vehicle's login information to a 3rd party app though, and would only use the native Tesla app.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> some people are not comfortable giving their vehicle's login information to a 3rd party app though, and would only use the native Tesla app.


For this very reason I will only use Tesla's app. Besides my phone is tethered to my hand and my Apple Warch is in the drawer never used


----------



## BFData (Apr 1, 2018)

I’ve tested Remote S on the Series 3 Apple Watch and it works well. A couple of times I have had to hit a button to open the trunk or unlock the car more than once on the watch, but it eventually opened or unlocked. 

One thing interesting about Remote S is it has the summon commands in the app. Not sure if summon works in the app on the Model 3 but that would be an interesting development. See screenshot.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

BFData said:


> I've tested Remote S on the Series 3 Apple Watch and it works well. A couple of times I have had to hit a button to open the trunk or unlock the car more than once on the watch, but it eventually opened or unlocked.
> 
> One thing interesting about Remote S is it has the summon commands in the app. Not sure if summon works in the app on the Model 3 but that would be an interesting development. See screenshot.


Summon appears in the Tesla official app as well, but with Model 3 you only see it in the Notifications menu and not as an action that you can take with the car. What happened when you tried it?


----------



## BFData (Apr 1, 2018)

Haven’t tried it. I’m definitely not going to try it in my garage. Might try it in my driveway later today. Will post later if it works.


----------



## BFData (Apr 1, 2018)

Just gave it a go. Unfortunately no luck. The app returned an error code from the car saying unavailable. Oh well. It hopefully will be coming in the next couple months.


----------

